# POLICE Banging on door in middle of the night .. What would you do ..



## QFour (Aug 3, 2016)

My first thought was to open the door to see what all the fuss was about .. SWMBO had other ideas and said the best thing to do was drive off ..


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 3, 2016)

Dial 999


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 3, 2016)

Put the kettle on its probably their teabreak.


----------



## 5andy (Aug 3, 2016)

Start singing "Dont stand so close to me" and hope they join in?


----------



## wildebus (Aug 3, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Put the kettle on its probably their teabreak.


And pass the doughnuts?


----------



## andyjanet (Aug 3, 2016)

Wait 














then give them a response in 8-24hrs or possibly not acknowledge them at all see how they like it


----------



## izwozral (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't have a cardiac arrest.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 3, 2016)

wildebus said:


> And pass the doughnuts?



Really you watch too many American police series pass the Richtea or digestives.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 3, 2016)

I would ask to see their coppers helmet before I open the door.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 3, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Really you watch too many American police series pass the Richtea or digestives.



I would pass the Hobnobs around they might let you stay longer!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 3, 2016)

QFour said:


> My first thought was to open the door to see what all the fuss was about .. SWMBO had other ideas and said the best thing to do was drive off ..



Tell them to have sex on the bonnet of there squad car.:lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Aug 3, 2016)

if this is a serious question
don't mess with cops, open the door, how can i help you?
they probably got a call off some local paranoid and they have  to check it out. once they see you're not axe murderers, doggers , child snatchers or a meth lab, they'll shoot off
driving off, if they're for real, is a really bad idea !


----------



## runnach (Aug 3, 2016)

n brown said:


> if this is a serious question
> don't mess with cops, open the door, how can i help you?
> they probably got a call off some local paranoid and they have  to check it out. once they see you're not axe murderers, doggers , child snatchers or a meth lab, they'll shoot off
> driving off, if they're for real, is a really bad idea !


 Unless you shot a pigeon for yer tea i had four squad cars i am convinced one was armed....shared the tale somewhere...but you are right when they realised the channa was just weird but harmless...had a right chinwag...even put the kettle on !!..that set were ok ...Met a set of the twats last year and ended up indulging in their accomodation Trafalgar Hotel in Bradford ...lying cheating set of cnuts...wouldn tpiss on them if they were on fire..!!...The sad part my parents always raised me to be respectful to the police and they were twats ......I guess if in  afix still call them though.



Channa


----------



## caledonia (Aug 4, 2016)

Open the door and say " all allo what's goin on ere then" that usually gets a response. Then invite them in for a bacon roll. :ninja:


----------



## witzend (Aug 4, 2016)

*What*

Well what did they want ?


----------



## jake (Aug 4, 2016)

witzend said:


> Well what did they want ?



don't know ,Idrove off!!:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 4, 2016)

very lucky you dident get chased  ,driving away from cops who want to talk to you for whatever reason can get you locked up  ,if you have nothing to fear then just answer there questions politely many times its just to check everthings ok ,nobody in distress ,and no they are not going to take you behind the bushes and beat you up either . as the old saying goes a little politeness butters many parsnips


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 4, 2016)

runnach said:


> Ask to see their warrant card before opening door.



dont you think that warrant cards can be faked ,and honestly would you know a fake from a genuine one


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 4, 2016)

Can`t remember the last time i was knocked up in the middle of the night    :sad:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 4, 2016)

http://i3.coventrytelegraph.net/incoming/article10767958.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/BP1180057.jpg fake  or real


----------



## Beemer (Aug 4, 2016)

similar to my recent experience
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...00-churchillian-pub-near-portsmouth-agro.html


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 4, 2016)

I would open a window and ask them what they want, and how I could help. If you were doing nothing wrong, why make yourself look guilty by driving away?
They may have been checking that you were ok.
I arrived at a factory once, to find the owner complaining about a wagon parked across his entrance.
I asked if anyone had checked on the driver, and sure enough, he was in there, as dead as a dodo.
You would have been wise to at least find out why they needed you.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 4, 2016)

We visit relatives in East Leeds,in a village where. Jenny grew up.
There's a wide, green lane  connecting two villages, where we did our courting. We'll spend 3 odd nights each summer.
This year a police land rover pulled up. A very polite, grown-up bobby pulled up and knocked.
He was from the local Farm Watch, he explained, someone had called in, and he was duty bound to check us out and report back. There was trouble with travellers who'd invaded playing fields,a couple of  miles away.
He said he'd  already decided we were ok, as we were a solo coachbuilt.
We explained our situation and asked if we were breaking any laws.
" Not at all, and I'll  tell the neighbouring farmers that you're OK.  "


----------



## Byronic (Aug 4, 2016)

jake said:


> don't know ,Idrove off!!:lol-053:



Probably exactly just what they wanted you to do, you saved them all the obligatory polite boring chit chat.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 4, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> We visit relatives in East Leeds,in a village where. Jenny grew up.
> There's a wide, green lane  connecting two villages, where we did our courting. We'll spend 3 odd nights each summer.
> This year a police land rover pulled up. A very polite, grown-up bobby pulled up and knocked.
> He was from the local Farm Watch, he explained, someone had called in, and he was duty bound to check us out and report back. There was trouble with travellers who'd invaded playing fields,a couple of  miles away.
> ...



Oh, little did he know!:wave:


----------



## Ed on Toast (Aug 4, 2016)

Interesting,

I think all official ID cards including Warrant Cards should carry QR Codes. This would enable, at least some degree of on-line verification. Include in this Utility companies, councils etc... and it would be  great APP to reduce bogus callers (though a window) 

Yes, yes, I know some places do not have net access and some members still use abacus instead of a smart phone but it is a general, cheap and upotentially effective way ID could be verified, before opening doors.

I am generally a solo wild camper and am considering an over door LED light and small (reversing type) camera, with an appropriate sign. 

_Images are recorded and uploaded on-line automatically for APNR and Security reasons. ID MUST be shown_

Two small holes in the middle of the sign for Camera and standard door viewer, as I have a solid door.

It is not about becoming a paranoid hermit but taking reasonable and preemptive steps to ensure personal safety and that of your property.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 4, 2016)

Never mind fake Warrant Cards, if you can spot a half eaten kebab or half a dozen KFC bags on their car seats, you can guarantee that they're cops.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 4, 2016)

Ed-E said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I think all official ID cards including Warrant Cards should carry QR Codes. This would enable, at least some degree of on-line verification. Include in this Utility companies, councils etc... and it would be  great APP to reduce bogus callers (though a window)
> 
> ...


a quick squirt with an aerosol paint and thats the camera finished . a couple of blocks wood with nails sticking up and nobody is driving off . if crooks want you your going to be had. 
over the years have seen doors smashed with machettes etc if they want in they will be in .after all most m,home doors arent made of anything very strondg. even a good knife you could get in .


----------



## Tbear (Aug 4, 2016)

Ed-E said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I think all official ID cards including Warrant Cards should carry QR Codes. This would enable, at least some degree of on-line verification. Include in this Utility companies, councils etc... and it would be  great APP to reduce bogus callers (though a window)
> 
> ...



Whats wrong with that?

Richard


----------



## Ed on Toast (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, I would not disagree Alan but like all things security related it is about reducing opportunities and having them choose an easier victim. It clearly is not rocket scienne.

They do machete doors but now they have the added hassle of repairs and replacements.

Why lock your front door, when any thief worth their salt will just pick your lock, why have a house alarm, when most neighbours ignore their nocturnal tones... we could go on, it is about limitations.

Because there are a small number of violent and quite nasty people out there, do you advocate not bothering to take any precautions as they will walk through them or are you in the camp of most, if not all are opportunist low life prats, who can be dissuaded?


----------



## Tbear (Aug 4, 2016)

Ed-E said:


> Yes, I would not disagree Alan but like all things security related it is about reducing opportunities and having them choose an easier victim. It clearly is not rocket scienne.
> 
> They do machete doors but now they have the added hassle of repairs and replacements.
> 
> ...



I think the idea is to take sensible precautions considering your environment but if you are still not happy, time to move. Whats the point of going away in a very expensive motorhome if you are going to sit inside a tin cage and worry.

Richard


----------



## Ed on Toast (Aug 4, 2016)

Tbear said:


> I think the idea is to take sensible precautions considering your environment but if you are still not happy, time to move. Whats the point of going away in a very expensive motorhome if you are going to sit inside a tin cage and worry.
> 
> Richard



I could not agree more

Ed


----------



## vwalan (Aug 4, 2016)

but the nasty ones are definately on the increase feeding dogs poisons etc . damage to m,homes by breaking windows etc some try those window catch things but now the thieves use longer bars and end up doing more damage . its getting in many places abroad that security truck typoe security is the only way. 
even in morocco now big bolt croppers etc are the way for m,bikes outside at one time they were safe now even there things are being nicked very easily .


----------



## Tbear (Aug 4, 2016)

vwalan said:


> but the nasty ones are definately on the increase feeding dogs poisons etc . damage to m,homes by breaking windows etc some try those window catch things but now the thieves use longer bars and end up doing more damage . its getting in many places abroad that security truck typoe security is the only way.
> even in morocco now big bolt croppers etc are the way for m,bikes outside at one time they were safe now even there things are being nicked very easily .



Yesterday I spent a smashing couple of hours out on the lake in my canoe. Today I had a couple of hours out in the sunshine on my bike. Tomorrow I may get machine gunned by a terrorist but I am not going to sit around and worry about it.

Richard


----------



## QFour (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies .. I am sure SWMBO will have had a look at this post .. :wave:

..


----------



## Robmac (Aug 6, 2016)

If somebody knocked on my door in the middle of the night, I would shout and ask if they have an axe or any gas with them.

If they replied 'No' I would then open the door.


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 6, 2016)

Best idea is to open a window and call them around to the window. Genuine police have no problems with proving themselves and inn most cases they will sort things out without needing you to open the door.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Aug 6, 2016)

don't open the door,communicate through a window,have your mobile phone ready to use & in view,all the best,jan


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2016)

Quietly open window, stick gun barrel out and shoot the buggers    :scared:


----------



## Tbear (Aug 6, 2016)

Robmac said:


> If somebody knocked on my door in the middle of the night, I would shout and ask if they have an axe or any gas with them.
> 
> If they replied 'No' I would then open the door.



And if they said that they did have gas with them, you could ask them how it works.

Richard


----------



## Byronic (Aug 6, 2016)

If you own a Swift, make sure it isn't someone being helpful, perhaps just nailing the door back on for you.


----------



## Myrkk (Aug 9, 2016)

Starting to get kinda nervous about my motorhome  between this and another thread on here and watching a TV programme where someone knocked on a van door saying they were a copper... when they opened door the guy proceeded to kill her with a sawn off shotgun, hubble survived but guy who drove into car park at wrong moment didn't. 

Please tell me it ain't that bad... I'm going to be wilding by myself... not even the dogs with me a fair bit


----------



## hextal (Aug 9, 2016)

Myrkk said:


> Starting to get kinda nervous about my motorhome  between this and another thread on here and watching a TV programme where someone knocked on a van door saying they were a copper... when they opened door the guy proceeded to kill her with a sawn off shotgun, hubble survived but guy who drove into car park at wrong moment didn't.
> 
> Please tell me it ain't that bad... I'm going to be wilding by myself... not even the dogs with me a fair bit



I guess it's like a lot of things, you only tend to hear the 'bad'.

Invariably a plane crash or two each year but people still fly.  Probably more likely to be involved in a crash on your way somewhere than being attacked once there, but you probably wouldn't worry about the crashing element.

It's natural to be nervous with things you've not done before, don't let it put you off. Take normal sensible precautions to minimise risk, as you would with anything else, and just have fun.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 9, 2016)

Myrkk said:


> Starting to get kinda nervous about my motorhome  between this and another thread on here and watching a TV programme where someone knocked on a van door saying they were a copper... when they opened door the guy proceeded to kill her with a sawn off shotgun, hubble survived but guy who drove into car park at wrong moment didn't.
> 
> Please tell me it ain't that bad... I'm going to be wilding by myself... not even the dogs with me a fair bit



Do you live in a house? Similar things happen in houses. If you work in a bank there's a chance someone will be in with shotgun and you could be robbed or deaded. Bad stuff can happen......anywhere anytime. I've so call "wilded" thousands of nights, never had a problem, however someone else may be attacked first night away, them's the chances. 
Unless there were sufficient reliable statistics too hand it would be difficult to determine whether a night spent "wilding" was any riskier than a night in a campsite, or a night at home and there'd have to be a lot of considerations to be taken into account and compared, such as location, time of year etc.


----------



## Tbear (Aug 9, 2016)

Myrkk said:


> Starting to get kinda nervous about my motorhome  between this and another thread on here and watching a TV programme where someone knocked on a van door saying they were a copper... when they opened door the guy proceeded to kill her with a sawn off shotgun, hubble survived but guy who drove into car park at wrong moment didn't.
> 
> Please tell me it ain't that bad... I'm going to be wilding by myself... not even the dogs with me a fair bit



Like anything else. Be sensible and you will be fine, just like all the other people wilding.

Richard


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 9, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Quietly open window, stick gun barrel out and shoot the buggers    :scared:



As usual,I followed your advice. Just one little question.....


How do we dispose of two dead Mormons?


----------



## Byronic (Aug 9, 2016)

Won't be dead Mormons. They are promised eternal life, or so I believe. But if you do suspect Mormons it still pays not to open the door though, that is unless you want to get sermonised to death.


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 9, 2016)

Byronic said:


> Won't be dead Mormons. They are promised eternal life, or so I believe. But if you do suspect Mormons it still pays not to open the door though, that is unless you want to get sermonised to death.



They are easy to get rid of just ask them about The Mountain Meadows massacre. They don't seem to want to talk about it for some reason and move on.


----------



## RogerV (Aug 9, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> As usual,I followed your advice. Just one little question.....
> 
> 
> How do we dispose of two dead Mormons?



You don't need to worry about them. Their preferred deity will take care of the mess.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 9, 2016)

But what if you misjudge and you inadvertently open the door to be the other lot, the JWs, you could be well and truly lumbered then!


----------



## n brown (Aug 9, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> They are easy to get rid of just ask them about The Mountain Meadows massacre. They don't seem to want to talk about it for some reason and move on.


 or ask about their funny underwear they have to wear to stop their friskiness !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 9, 2016)

Some very sensible views on risk being posted here. I'm reminded of the saying: 'Some people are so afraid of dying that they've forgotten how to live'. So true...


----------



## Chris356 (Aug 9, 2016)

Do what this guy did
PC 12261 Owned - Manchester Police FAIL What To Do If Stopped By A Corrupt Lying Police Officer - YouTube


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> Do what this guy did
> PC 12261 Owned - Manchester Police FAIL What To Do If Stopped By A Corrupt Lying Police Officer - YouTube



That guy was deliberately provocative - having met a few in my short Police career - and I was interested in the comments posted afterwards. 
Here's one. Forgive the colourful language!
_Ill admit you a badass but at da same time you disrespectful ma nigga. When police ask questions you answer. When police tell you to do something you do it. They have authority over us. Its nothin we can do about dat **** sadly. You cant keep actin like you king kong doing whateva da **** you like ma nigga. You was acting like you had authority ova dem police. Its da otha way around ma nigga.﻿
_


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 9, 2016)

n brown said:


> or ask about their funny underwear they have to wear to stop their friskiness !



You been watching them vids again.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 9, 2016)

n brown said:


> or ask about their funny underwear they have to wear to stop their friskiness !



Make certain they're not kilted Mormon Scotsmen before asking this !


----------



## n brown (Aug 9, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> You been watching them vids again.


there was a massive scandal in the 70's about a lady mormon abducting a young mormon guy and the underwear was part of the case. and now my generation can't talk to one without a bit of a snigger .


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 10, 2016)

Do these float your boat.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 10, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> View attachment 45280
> Do these float your boat.





:lol-049::lol-049::lol-061:


----------



## izwozral (Aug 10, 2016)

This wpc can come banging on my door anytime. Woman police officer with racy Instagram feed is inundated with declarations of love | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Beemer (Aug 10, 2016)

Myrkk said:


> Starting to get kinda nervous about my motorhome  between this and another thread on here and watching a TV programme where someone knocked on a van door saying they were a copper... when they opened door the guy proceeded to kill her with a sawn off shotgun, hubble survived but guy who drove into car park at wrong moment didn't.
> 
> Please tell me it ain't that bad... I'm going to be wilding by myself... not even the dogs with me a fair bit



We have wilded manys times over our last 5 years of owning a motorhome and this year has been the only incident with a drunken man banging on our door.
It really is not that bad.. like has already been said .... you generally only hear of the bad things...


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 10, 2016)

Beemer said:


> We have wilded manys times over our last 5 years of owning a motorhome and this year has been the only incident with a drunken man banging on our door.
> It really is not that bad.. like has already been said .... you generally only hear of the bad things...



So you, too, have parked next to Ral at a POI ?
Bless him, when he's in his cups, all motorhomes look the same .


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 10, 2016)

Eh oop Ral, that was quick !
I notice you are not calling me a liar.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 10, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Eh oop Ral, that was quick !
> I notice you are not calling me a liar.



I'm behind youuuu.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 10, 2016)

Have you got the fridge sorted Paul?


I can lend you an ice cube if not.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 10, 2016)

At the risk of going off topic,
You must have missed a couple of my posts.
Fitted gas filters to the Gaslows. Worked a treat.
Back to the knock on the van door.

We were parked on a church glebe car park. About 300 yards away, was a lit up village pub. We walked across to find it heaving with young guys watching footy. We left them too it.
It got noisier, but we turned in at about midnight as it quitened down. We heard folk leaving the pub as we turned the lights off.
Within minutes, we heard a gentle tapping on the van door... Tap tap tap.... Tap tap tap.... As if someone was trying to see if the van was occupied.
I jumped out of bed, zapped the key fob to ensure the doors were locked, and hit the horn. Shouting in my gruffest voice " GET THE **** OUT OF IT !! "

We heard two sets of rapid footsteps, running away and a car making a hasty exit.

All part of the adventure!


----------



## izwozral (Aug 10, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> At the risk of going off topic,
> You must have missed a couple of my posts.
> Fitted gas filters to the Gaslows. Worked a treat.
> Back to the knock on the van door.
> ...



I only wanted to lend you an ice cube, there was no need need to scare me and my dear wife like that. That's the last time I come a knocking on your door.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey, who needs to borrow an ice cube ...

 We are house sitting for my son. He's got all mod cons and we are really taking full advantage of them.

It's payback time !

You are welcome to knock on our door at Glasson dock... I will borrow an ice cube from you then. 

Please make sure it comes in a glass, with Tonic, lemon and Gin.


----------



## hextal (Aug 10, 2016)

izwozral said:


> This wpc can come banging on my door anytime. Woman police officer with racy Instagram feed is inundated with declarations of love | Daily Mail Online



Dayum!!!!


----------



## 1 Cup (Aug 11, 2016)

*knock knock*

You can allways have nightmare? ours was the other night in Norfolk and it was so hot that we left the back door open and opened the front windows . Just for a little breeze.  15 nights away from Grimsby to southwold coastal crawl. 
No Internet.Street lights out at midnight
Came back cross county stopped at riverside in Cambridge door open again all night, looked a tought place but all went well and the the most trouble was up at a wild life trust propery , while on our walk someone moved one of the bikes but the other bike was still locked up to the van. 
But a very good tour banger racers at yarmouth and Crommer crab and chip's by the boating pond . Loverly.
 990 miles.door to door. With dash cam


----------



## spigot (Aug 11, 2016)

I would be very careful about opening the door.

Many years ago at 3 oclock in the morning, I was driving to Bermondsey Antique Market where I had a stall, There was 10 grands worth of stock in the back of the van.

At Woodford I was flagged down by uniformed police, as I slowed down I must have had a premonition, thinking something was not quite right, maybe I thought the uniforms looked a bit shabby & no squad car in sight.

So instead of stopping I put my foot down & belted off thinking if this was genuine I'd get stopped further down the road.

Never heard a word about it, maybe I had a lucky escape.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 11, 2016)

spigot said:


> I would be very careful about opening the door.
> 
> Many years ago at 3 oclock in the morning, I was driving to Bermondsey Antique Market where I had a stall, There was 10 grands worth of stock in the back of the van.
> 
> ...



I do seem to remember seeing an identikit picture that looked a bit like you on Police 5 Mike!


----------

